# Siemens S7-300 mit B&R X20IF1063-1



## bernd67 (18 August 2014)

Hallo,
ich versuche die beiden Dinge miteinander zum laufen zu bekommen.
Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht??

S7-300 ist eine CPU315PN/DP mit dem Slave von B&R.
Habe die gsd-Datei von der B&R HP runtergeladen und in der Hardware Konfig
angebunden.
B&R Projekt mit einer X20 CPU und dem Slave aufgebaut.
Als Datenaustausch nur jeweils 1 Wort eingerichtet.
Klappt leider nicht.
Der Siemens Master meldet Baugruppe nicht projektiert oder vorhanden.
Weiss jetzt nicht ob es an Siemens oder B&R liegt?

Kann da vielleicht jemand helfen??

Gruß bernd67


----------



## Flash (19 August 2014)

Hallo bernd67

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich habe das schon ein paar mal erfolgreich aufgebaut. Darf mich jetzt mit CoDeSys rumschlagen und habe leider kein AS oder Step7 zu Verfügung. Mit einem detaillierteren Beschrieb währe es sicherlich einfacher Dir unter die Arme zu greifen.


welche AS Version und welche Step7 Version?
wie sehen die HW Konfigurationen aus?
Screenshots Konfigurationen?
was sagt der Status des IF1063-1 (LED)?
erreichbare TN in Step7

Ich bin jeweils so vorgegangen (AS3.0.90 und Step7 V5.5):

IF im AS eingefügt
Module im IF mittels netX PlugIn im AS eingefügt
DP-Adresse des IF-Moduls eingestellt
IF so parametriert, dass die Kommunikation automatisch startet
Laden und starten der X20CPU
dasselbe in Step7

Ich kann mich an einen Fall erinnern, wo es auch nicht funktionierte -> IF1063-1 gelöscht und noch einmal von vorne und siehe da es kommunizierte...

Greets Flash


----------



## bernd67 (20 August 2014)

Danke für die Info.
Problem behoben.
Die Reihenfolge der Daten muss natürlich stimmen!


----------



## somi (2 September 2014)

Die Frage stellt sich nicht, du MUSST einen FC1 je CP verwenden, da du damit immer das Prozessabbild der daran angeschlossenen Slaves beschreibst.
Wenn du einen DB herrichtest mit einem Struct EIN bzw. Aus ist das auch gar nicht Quick and Dirty ...


----------

